# D-Link G650 WLAN Karte



## carazza (14. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe die D-Link G650 WLAN Karte und im Rahmen eines Projektes habe ich jetzt folgendes Problem. Ich habe 3 verschiede Accesspoints die jeweils auf einen anderen Channel senden. Wir haben zwei Notebooks mit zwei unterschiedlichen WLAN Karten. In einem von den Notebooks ist die D-Link G650 drin und ich habe nun versuch mit dem Programm Netstumbler die Netze zu suchen. Das mitgelieferte verbindungsprogramm der D-link Karte versucht aber nun auch als zu suchen und springt als in den Channels. Bekomme deswegen nur manchmal ein ergebniss mit Netstumbler. Dadurch das das mitgelieferte programm als weiter sucht sind die gefundenen Netzte immer gleich wieder weg.

Bei der anderen Karte ist das kein problem. Da dort das mitgelieferte programm nicht dauernt scaned läuft alles wunderbar.

Meine frage ist jetzt wie man bei der mitgelieferten Software von der D-Link Karte den suche ausstellen kann.

schon mal danke
gruß carazza


----------



## Maximodo (15. April 2004)

Man kann so weit ich des weis in den eigenschaften der Drahtlosen Verbindung Windows zur Verwaltung der Verbindung aktivieren. Oder man wirft des Progamm komplett runter und macht nur die Treiber drauf


----------

